# Men's Hair Loss > Men's Hair Loss: Start Your Own Topic >  SO finasteride doesn't work in the 'temples'

## Bakez

But does it STOP a hairline receding in the corners/temples? I know it seems very good for people with crown or diffuse loss.

My hair loss is probably a little weird, I first noticed that one side had moved back about 1cm after I got my haircut after having it long for a few months. It happened so fast. It was just like the hairline had just moved 1-2cm back overnight, no getting thin or anything and just left behind perfectly smooth scalp where hair used to be. This side also appears to show no minaturisation.

When I got my haircut, it was just this side that had moved back - the other side was still perfect, and seeing as I didn't know anything about hairloss, I was constantly worried about that side. However now one year later, the original side that had receded is still in the exact same position with a strong hairline, however the other side has now moved back and is DEFINITELY minaturising - lifting the hair up reveals a really lighter colour etc, and the hair is thin.

I am sort of hoping that my hairloss follows my dads, that is there doesn't seem to be any loss in the crown until much later in life, although I expect my dad will be pretty much bald by the time he is 60 (and tbh if his hair wasn't so curly it may be earlier).

Its hard to judge, but does finasteride actually prevent further loss for people with mild hairloss in the corners of the hairline?

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

Finasteride not working in the hairline/temples is a myth that can be proven wrong with patience. Finasteride works where ever there is hair, finasteride will get to that hair and strengthen it, in time of course.

I found this from a link I saw in another hair loss website and I found it interesting so I will post it.

_Common Misconceptions about Finasteride_

_Myth: Women cant touch the medication.
Fact: Pregnant women should not handle crushed or broken tablets.

Myth: It only works in the crown.
Fact: It potentially works any where on the scalp where there is some hair, even in the front of the scalp.

Myth: Once you start it you must take it for ever.
Fact: You can stop the medication any time you want  you just lose its benefits when one stops.

Myth: Finasteride lowers testosterone
Fact: The medication, on average, causes a rise in serum testosterone levels by 9%.

Myth: The sexual side effects are frequent and irreversible.
Fact: The sexual side effects occur in 2% and are reversible when the medication is stopped.

Myth: Finasteride causes birth defects if a man takes it when his wife is pregnant.
Fact: Exposure of pregnant women to semen from men treated with Propecia poses no risk to the fetus.

Myth: Propecia was originally a prostate medication that was found to prevent hair loss.
Fact: Propecia is not a prostate medication that was by chance noted to have a side effect of hair growth, it is a medication that was known since its discovery that it could grow hair._


http://www.bernsteinmedical.com/medi...a-finasteride/

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

And I don't know if it's the 5% Kirkland's minoxidil or the Finasteride, but I am seeing regrowth on my temples at 5 month mark. Both Minoxidil and Finasteride are said to only regrow hair on the crown, yet i'm seeing regrowth on both the crown and temples. I put 2ML min on the hairline and temples/crown, and take 1.25mg fin daily, no sexual side effects, no sheds yet that I am aware of.

So, from my experiences so far, yes fin can halt hair loss on the temples/hairline and even regrow/thicken what you have there, but it will only work with what you have, don't expect a completely bald part of your forehead, to regrow hair out of it's grave. So I do believe what that website says that it's just a myth that fin only works on the crown.

----------


## AgainstThis

Your posting is criminal bullshit.

propeciahelp.com would NOT exist if what you say is true. Nor class-action lawsuits against Merck. Get it together, that shit is poison. If it weren't, it'd be in every drug store, sold over-the-counter and available to children and pets and whatever.

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

If you don't like it or you're scared of the side effects then don't it use it. Very simple. Just move on with your life.

----------


## mattj

The 'myth' came about partly due to the drug only initially being tested for the crown, and partly due to it being more effective at the crown than at the front. The notion that Finasteride "doesn't work at the front" is clearly false.

Success at the hairline/temples is possible, but like with all other aspects of Finasteride use, the experience of each individual patient can vary a great deal.

----------


## AgainstThis

PatientlyWaiting this is not about me not liking it (which I don't) or being scared of the side effects (which I am).

It's about your Fact/Myth table that is completely false and ridiculous. Even www.propecia.com has better facts than you and they are SELLING the thing.

----------


## Bakez

> The 'myth' came about partly due to the drug only initially being tested for the crown, and partly due to it being more effective at the crown than at the front. The notion that Finasteride "doesn't work at the front" is clearly false.
> 
> Success at the hairline/temples is possible, but like with all other aspects of Finasteride use, the experience of each individual patient can vary a great deal.


 Im not really talking about success as in regrowth, just whether it stops further loss

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

> PatientlyWaiting this is not about me not liking it (which I don't) or being scared of the side effects (which I am).
> 
> It's about *your* Fact/Myth table that is completely false and ridiculous. Even www.propecia.com has better facts than *you* and they are SELLING the thing.


 Stop it right there. You? That's Bernstein Medical, not "you" or "yours".

I believe in what they say because I am on Fin myself and I have regrowth on the temple. That's all I need to know, I don't need to read any study to show what it does and what it doesn't do as long as I know it's safe[for me] which it is. 

Plus finasteride was never tested for the front neither was minoxidil, that's why they sell it for only the crown. But thousands of guys will tell you, it does work every where around the head.

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

> Im not really talking about success as in regrowth, just whether it stops further loss


 I have no more hairloss any where on my head, so yes it does stop/slow down hair loss. In my case I would say now I shed hair like a person without MPB thanks to fin+minox[ the average person can shed anywhere from 100, 150, even 200 hairs a day for a person not even suffering from hair loss]. I might be going crazy or maybe blind but I don't even see 100 hairs a day. I mean I think I would see them on my fingers when I rub my head, or see them on my pillow, or anywhere. I'm pretty sure I do shed though, there's no such thing as not shedding hair at all.

----------


## mattj

> Im not really talking about success as in regrowth, just whether it stops further loss


 I was talking about success in a general sense, which might include re-growth or just stopping further loss. Finasteride can do both, with a higher chance of the latter.

----------


## Larence35

..

----------


## Ceharon

I dont think propecia is worth it.  Maybe there is natural alternatives.  Has anyone read this book  http://www.hairgrowthcure.com ?

----------


## jamesst11

Ceharon,
   I can tell you first hand, being a huge proponent of natural remedies, and having tried and researched almost every thing... you WON'T stop mpb with any natural measures.  If there was an ACTUAL natural cure, it would have been marketed and someone would be making billions, and there wouldn't be enormous corporations investing millions of dollars into a cure.   Instead, they would have just dumped a bunch of the natural stuff in a pill, gave it a fancy name and made bank and a thousand companies would be selling it every where.  EVERY SINGLE ONE of those websites are a scam in their own way.  Look up jared gates "hairloss protocol"... youtube it, google it.  you see how they get fake testimonials from actual people?  they are just playing off the vulnerabilities of hair loss sufferers.  PLEASE, don't by into it.  It is an endless, vicious, depressing loop.

----------


## jamesst11

That being said... if you are absolutely opposed to finasteride.  there ARE a handful of natural things that MAY help inhibit formation of DHT.  People often talk about saw palmetto, stinging nettles, pumpkin seed oil, MSM, so on and so forth... It is possible to find the "best" natural alternative to finasteride, so to speak.  There are some places you can find all these in a pill.  there are diets available that are rich in foods that SUPPOSEDLY are SOME WHAT effective at blocking formation of DHT... Once again, if you go this route, go through it with low expectations.  Or try using a topical such as RU or OC...

----------


## burtandernie

Having tried a lot of natural stuff myself I would say none of it works. I think most men in the past hundred years probably try the diet and natural route first since people generally dont like drugs, and diet is something under your control that is easy to change.
I do suspect saw palmetto might do something but I question if that standard dose 320mg is enough to do anything for hair. You need major androgen changes to get results like propecia. If saw palmetto lowers DHT by say 10 percent its just not enough to get any hair results. I personally think the natural route is a waste of time just because none of it is the strength you need for results. Some of might have some effect though
Propecia works everywhere but I do think temple/frontal hair is more sensitive to androgens than hair at say the crown which is why that goes first most of the time. 
The bottom line is propecia right now is still the best thing that exists by far and its a lot better than nothing. It works to some extent everywhere so its better to try that and buy time for something better. You only have 3 or 4 years on propecia tops before better stuff is out

----------


## Ziggyz123

Propecia DOES NOT WORK FOR EVERYONE. I have used it for 1 year and 9 months. At the one year mark had massive loss and scalp pain. I lost my hairline and my crown thinned significantly. When I started, my loss was only limited to one side of right hairline. Now I lost my left and some of my crown. Therefor, propecia did NOTHING for me. I still use it, but I am going to be quitting when I get a transplant. I don't understand why everyone is in disbelief that it can make people worse. When I started shedding my eyebrows were sort of shedding as well which is a sign that it was hormonal. Propecia did something to me for sure and I got a hell of a lot worse on it. 

Be safe and GET BLOODWORK even those that order from Inhouse. You need to be aware of what it is doing to you so you know what to add or what to drop. I have no baseline unfortunately because my derm is an ass hole.

----------


## anarki

I'm on finasteride for 3 months now. When I'm doing a pull-test on my temple area, usually I can see 2-3 hairs between my fingers. It's going on for weeks now. And it looks like it's happening on my temples only. Is this shedding or fin can't stop my hair loss in this area? I'm 36 and about a Norwood 2.5. I think my hairline looks worse now than 3 months ago.
Plus my eyebrows are shedding as well. Should I quit?

----------


## gutted

its very difficult to grow hair on the temples, partly because it gets lost very early in the baldness process. Im thiinking of using 5% minox to see if it will help me in this particular area but its not said to work in this area either. Im guessing fin wont either.

----------

